# Birds carrying West Nile



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here is the CDC's list of birds that are affected by the West Nile Virus.

West Nile Bird Species


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

That is scary. Good thing coot isn't on there!!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

So, what does that mean? Are there any warnings against eating birds on that list. I know you don't want to eat crow :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wasn't too sure myself so I sent out an email for verification.

The site did say,



> Persons should avoid bare-handed contact when handling any dead animals, and use gloves or double plastic bags to place the bird carcass in a garbage bag or contact their local health department for guidance.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, that's good but, Canada Geese and wood ducks are on the list. Are we supposed to use gloves to handle these birds after we shoot them and then throw them away? I guess I will assume that any bird that is flying this fall is healthy and it will be business as usual. Can't worry about everything these days.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very true. I just thought I'd pass the info along. I guess a pair of rubber gloves wouldn't hurt.....but who wants to be "that guy". k: :splat:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I nominate you as "that guy" for this fall. Thanks Bro oke:


----------

